# Rare mono-springer front fork Monark



## Bikermaniac (Sep 30, 2016)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=152257270319


----------



## bike (Oct 1, 2016)

what is more rare is the molding on the tank of the general model only (as far as I have seen0


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 1, 2016)

bike said:


> what is more rare is the molding on the tank of the general model only (as far as I have seen0




Yeah, I've seen another mono-spring fork bicycle but didn't have that molding.


----------

